# Some light and ballast help



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Does any1 know the brand name for 4 Pin Base Compact Fluorescents light at homedepot This is what it looks like spec are 18watt and 6500k $8 DL18/35 [20594] - $10.70 : Bulbman, We sell light bulbs... all of them!.

Would any1 know if this ballast would work on that kind of light i want to put 2x 18watt 4pin cf lights on my 10gall tank
BallastWise - E-Ballast DXE2HPL

thaxs


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

I would think you would need this ballast because they are 4 pin bulbs this runs 26w & 18w x 2 BallastWise - E-Ballast DXE226MPL


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Either of those ballasts will work. Technically, any electronic ballast that will power the wattage you wish will work, it does not really matter if it is a T8 straight or a bent PC type bulb. Many magnetic ballasts will work also but there is no reason to waste the power and heat to run a bulb over 13watt PC. Regardless, I would go with which ever ballast of the two is cheaper and/or smaller if space in the hood is a concern.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thaxs guys for the info


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

O whats the best place to buy the 4pin caps?


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Pa...-Replacement_Parts/Power_Compact_Fluorescent/


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thaxs again ordering now


----------

